# What happened with Nas4free site



## Purkuapas (Apr 16, 2017)

Official NAS4Free site is unavailable for the second day. Interestingly, it is somehow related with Coral ;-) ? Who knows?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 16, 2017)

What do you mean? The website itself? It's working fine here.


----------



## dclau (Apr 16, 2017)

The site cannot be reached, at least, not from Europe.


----------



## acheron (Apr 16, 2017)

I can access the site from France.


----------



## dclau (Apr 16, 2017)

Not from Romania. Something-somewhere got the hiccups, I guess.


----------



## tingo (Apr 16, 2017)

FWIW, the site can be reached from Norway too.


----------



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Apr 16, 2017)

Still available from Washington State. Whew, you had me worried there for a second.


----------



## Purkuapas (Apr 17, 2017)

Well, seems it network-related problem issue. Not from Russia or Hong Kong. Traceroute:


```
traceroute to www.nas4free.org (92.48.206.226), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
2 n219077094254.netvigator.com (219.77.94.254) 1.765 ms 1.716 ms 1.885 ms
3 10.193.233.54 (10.193.233.54) 12.262 ms 4.795 ms 11.181 ms
4 wtsc3a034.netvigator.com (218.102.40.34) 2.510 ms 2.635 ms
wtsc3a018.netvigator.com (218.102.40.18) 2.034 ms
5 63-218-231-41.pccwglobal.net (63.218.231.41) 207.821 ms 208.145 ms 208.477 ms
6 tenge0-0-0-15.br01.frf08.pccwbtn.net (63.223.13.110) 210.140 ms
ffm-s1-rou-1101.de.eurorings.net (80.81.192.22) 210.652 ms
tenge0-0-0-15.br01.frf08.pccwbtn.net (63.223.13.110) 209.831 ms
7 ffm-s1-rou-1102.de.eurorings.net (134.222.48.159) 208.961 ms
ffm-s1-rou-1101.de.eurorings.net (80.81.192.22) 210.723 ms 210.155 ms
8 ffm-s1-rou-1102.de.eurorings.net (134.222.48.159) 209.302 ms 209.018 ms 209.342
ms
9 asd2-rou-1044.nl.eurorings.net (134.222.48.12) 208.987 ms
asd-s8-rou-1041.nl.eurorings.net (134.222.48.233) 222.118 ms 208.644 ms
10 asd-s8-rou-1041.nl.eurorings.net (134.222.48.233) 208.137 ms 209.064 ms
134.222.92.142 (134.222.92.142) 209.272 ms
11 134.222.92.142 (134.222.92.142) 209.074 ms
ar02-db01-ams.wd6.net (92.48.225.165) 209.207 ms 209.339 ms
12 * * *
```


----------



## lme@ (Apr 17, 2017)

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## golpemortal (Apr 30, 2017)

works OK from Southern California


----------

